# Sonic CD(2011) Steam PC hacking



## tvn88pl (Jun 2, 2014)

That's my new account even for Steam.Which steps should I make to unlock Retro Engine Dev Menu?It's probably on Sonic Retro forums in which I'm banned.

maybe it works on Sonic CD(1996) not Steam or non Steam version of Sonic CD?


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 2, 2014)

Spoiler: Just copied and pasted it, not sure if this is what you're looking for.



*Cheat Codes*

*Zone Select:* At the title screen, press 

 

 

 

 

 

 (*Space* in the PC version).
Note: This code only lets you play one level. You will be sent back to the title screen upon completion or if you time warp.


*Sound Test Menu with Extra Options:* Press 

 

 

 

 

 

 (*Space* in the PC version) to call up a Sound Test menu. Write any of the following combinations, and activate them with 

.
*Debug Mode:* *FM40*, *PCM12*, *DA11* (Note: read below for an alternate way to activate debug mode)
*Play all the Special Stages:* *FM07*, *PCM07*, *DA07*
*View Hidden Pictures:*(one image per code)
*FM42*, *PCM03*, *DA01* - MC Sonic
*FM46*, *PCM12*, *DA25* - "Spooky" Sonic (Japanese text roughly translates into "Fun is infinite with Sega Enterprises. - Madin". Madin sounds like Majin. Nishimura, someone who worked on_Shenmue_ and this game has the nickname Madin.)[1]
*FM42*, *PCM04*, *DA21* - Batman parody
*FM40*, *PCM12*, *DA11* - Tails' message (also enables Debug Mode)
*FM44*, *PCM11*, *DA09* - Anime Sonic (message says ゆーあーくーる [You are cool]).

*The Secret Special Stage:* *FM07*, *PCM07*, *DA07*

*View developers' best Time Attack times:* At the title screen press 

 

 

 

 

 

 (*Space* in the PC version).
*Move the clouds:* At the title screen, Hold 

 + 

 and press 

 

 

 

 

 

. Now you can use the 2nd controller to move the clouds around. _(Note: *Mega CD version* only?)_
*I'm Outta Here!!!!* Wait three minutes without doing anything and then Sonic will say, "I'm outta here" and jump off the stage, ending the game.
*Quick Death:* Pausing the game and then pressing 

 

 or 

 will kill Sonic, useful if you want to return to the last savepoint.

 

*Debug mode*

The Debug mode can be activated using the aforementioned sound test number sequence, but there is an alternate way. When an attraction mode demo is playing, the player can press 

 on the second controller to toggle debug mode. So far, this is only proven to work on the European version of the game for the Mega CD.
The controls for when debug mode is active are as follows:

me and then pressing 

 

 or 

 will kill Sonic, useful if you want to return to the last savepoin




 (*Esc* in the PC version): Toggles object placement mode.


 (*Space* in the PC version): Selects the next object.


 (Both versions): Places the selected object.
*Enable secret menu (PC version)*

An alternate method to access the Secret menu is to find the SONIC.INI, then add this block:
[Secret]
User=Debugger

This menu includes extra options such as a level select.
[\spoiler]


----------



## tvn88pl (Jun 2, 2014)

enabling secret menu is exactly the same like harry potter 2 and harry potter 3 on pc without HP Magic Walls.Thanks I will appreciate it.

valve miss folder destination called common.


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 2, 2014)

It should be there though. For me this is the path; G:\Steam\SteamApps\common\Sonic CD. For you it would probably be under C:\Program Files (x86).


----------



## tvn88pl (Jun 2, 2014)

Anyways may I talk in this forum about rooting Android devides?


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 2, 2014)

Yea, as long as it's in the right section.


----------



## tvn88pl (Jun 2, 2014)

i don't get a bit,please explain me?i found some hacking mod utilities to Sonic CD(probably Mega CD,PC from 1996 or Steam PC from 2011)?should i need Hex Editor?or modify parameters false/true?


----------



## migles (Jun 2, 2014)

tvn88pl said:


> i don't get a bit,please explain me?i found some hacking mod utilities to Sonic CD(probably Mega CD,PC from 1996 or Steam PC from 2011)?should i need Hex Editor?or modify parameters false/true?


 
the exe of sonic cd steam version is modified. if you try to open it without steam it will give the "steam not running error"

so i guess hex editing would be harder. i heard steam crypts the .exes...


----------



## tvn88pl (Jun 2, 2014)

what is "soft brick" and "bootloop"of rooting Android device?.Anyways my brother Steam account is "Danka".Today I made new account so everything deletes itself.I downloaded Standalone Edition of Sonic CD(2011) PC Steam and I'm also looking for older Sonic CD PC from 1996?


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 2, 2014)

How to get the Retro Engine Dev Menu
Download retrun, which can found here. unhaut.fav.cc/retrun/
Open CMD and use cd to change the directory for where you extracted retrun.
Copy Data.rsdk to the retrun directory of where retrun.exe is.
Use this command to extract stuff from data.rsdk: retrun x data.rsdk -d=*The Directory you want to be created* -2
Open gameconfig.bin in a hex editor located in Game. Which is located in the Data folder.
Search "DevMenuFlag" and after that. There is 00 00 00 00. Change the last one to 01. Which will be like this 00 00 00 01
Use this command in retrun to pack data.rsdk back together: retrun c *The Directory you created* Data.rsdk -2
Copy back Data.rsdk back into the steam directory. It should boot.

Pic of the DevMenu ingame http://i.imgur.com/smNWi6f.png


----------



## tvn88pl (Jun 2, 2014)

does it work from separated non Steam standalone version on PC(and probably Android)?I asked you because I want to stop downloading useless download managers and log out from Google Adverse because of internet work slower though.Thank you.


----------



## tvn88pl (Jun 2, 2014)

is it neccessary to buy at Steam Sonic CD again?


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 2, 2014)

I really do not know much on Android/iOS modding. As for the old version of Sonic CD 1996. Use this. Got this off of tcrf


> Open the *SONICCD.INI* file, and add the following lines to it:
> [Secret]
> User=Debugger
> 
> This menu contains some extra stuff, like a level select.


----------



## tvn88pl (Jun 2, 2014)

i typed this on cmd "retrun x data.rsdk -d=*The Directory you want to be created* -2 and ain't find file.


----------



## tvn88pl (Jun 2, 2014)

steam->common vanished from my computer for good,forever.I tried Backup,but it's no use,please help me?


----------



## tvn88pl (Jun 2, 2014)

so why cmd display random source code on data.rdsk?is some another way to fix it?ihope it's not neccessary to reinstall my computer with Windows 7 operating system?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 2, 2014)

Op was a dupe. Banned.


----------

